# Go-to weight for big distance



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm curious. I've been thinking about the different properties of the four weight classes and the benefits of having multiple setups for the different classes. So here's the situation:

It's the last day of competition. The wind is at your back, the humidity is low...and you need 5 more feet to win.

What weight to do reach for and why?

Evan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wind is up and humidity is down?? 

The 125 would be my choice. Why??? It carries farther in big wind than the 150 or 175.

The 100 if I was set up for it and the wind was REALLY blowing...

Tommy


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*Weight*

Don't matter with me . I suck with all weights but I am working on it .


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

150 for me. Because it's the sinker I have the most experience with. Some would call me old school, I don'e mess with the other sizes too often


Mike


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

125grm for me also because I have always thrown it better than the rest.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

84 grm for me cause I'm a wimp.  Actually it depends on which rod and reel I am using but I do light the lighter weights for fishing if I can hold bottom. Easier bite detection


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> It's the last day of competition. The wind is at your back, the humidity is low...and you need 5 more feet to win.
> Evan


Good question, I wouldn't know, I have never been in that position.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> Good question, I wouldn't know, I have never been in that position.
> 
> Robert


  I was after the last cast in Shalotte. That punk Cody had me by 6 freakin inches. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've just been looking at all four of the weights and which weights have produced US and UKSF records over the years and wondered what the top guys thought about them.

Evan


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Respect*



kingfisherman23 said:


> I was after the last cast in Shalotte. That punk Cody had me by 6 freakin inches.
> 
> Thanks for the replies everyone. I've just been looking at all four of the weights and which weights have produced US and UKSF records over the years and wondered what the top guys thought about them.
> 
> Evan


Punk??? Usually you address your Superiors as SIR !! LMAO

Just kidding Evan. You two had a GREAT DAY.
MaterMAn


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I was after the last cast in Shalotte. That punk Cody had me by 6 freakin inches.
> Evan


Wal-Mart has a cream for that chapped arse of yours. Cody has thrown much better then that before and after that tourney. Spend the winter working hard or he will get 'cha by 30' next tourney. LOL

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> Cody has thrown much better then that before and after that tourney. Spend the winter working hard or he will get 'cha by 30' next tourney. LOL
> 
> Robert


Ain't that the truth. What I need to do is get back down there so you can tell me what I'm doing wrong. 

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Ain't that the truth. What I need to do is get back down there so you can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Evan


You already know what to do, you just need to think about and execute what you know.

Robert


----------

